# replenishment



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Made cookies this weekend for the dogs.

1. 15 oz pureed pumpkin
2. 3 cups maltodextrin
3. 3 eggs
4. 1 1/2 tea spoons Baking powder
5. 1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
6. 1/4 teaspoon salt.

baked 15 minutes at 350

should be a good muscle replenishment at the end of the hunt and easy to store and carry. I could eat them if I had to. Though taking out the vanilla and cinnamon made them pretty bland.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

Do you have any trouble keeping weight on your pudelpointers? We feed ours good food and plenty of it. Still she seems skinny.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Absolutely not- even running hard I have to watch the food intake- Murph the young one- I feed the Diamond Extreme Athlete- off season a max of 3 cups and I have to watch it- Gunnar the elder statesman can't digest the Diamond well- I stick with the chicken and rice or Lamb and Rice Exceed- 4 cups a day and he stays just fine- I will have to boost both a little during the hunt. The replenishment bars I made the last 2 years worked but because of the ingredients had to be frozen and then let thaw as you hunted- at times it was pain- the pumpkin cookies solved that- I will take the beef liver I have frozen I was using for the others and use in a pre-night hunt meal for them.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

I feed her diamond extreme athlete and diamond chicken and rice mixed. 4 to 5 cups a day. And she stays super lean.
I guess that's just the way she is. She sure doesn't slow down much.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Same here, she never seems to want to finish her dinner so I usually give her a hot dog when I put her in her crate for the night


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep no slow down for those younger dogs- the older dog has accumulated a little bit of knowledge about when to go full tilt and when to look at the pup as a fool.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

6 running sessions- certainly seeing a diff in recoup time - especially with the older dog.


----------

